# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الصحة والطب  تحذير من السجائر الكهربائية

## AMR@RAMZI

*تحذير من السجائر الكهربائية*   
لا  تُعد السجائر الكهربائية وسيلة فعالة للإقلاع عن التدخين إذ أكّد المركز  الاتحادي للتوعية الصحية في مدينة كولونيا غربي ألمانيا أن الإقلاع عن  التدخين يتطلب تعديلاً سلوكياً وهو ما لا يتحقق بواسطة ما يُسمى بالسجائر  الكهربائية. 
 وعن تركيبة هذه النوعية من السجائر أوضح  المركز أنها تتكون من غطاء وبطارية ومرذاذ كهربائي وخرطوشة قابلة للفك  والتركيب لإعادة ملء السيجارة فضلاً عن أنها تُنتج دخاناً يتم استنشاقه  أثناء استخدامها.
 وأشار المركز الاتحادي إلى أنّ السجائر  الكهربائية قد تلحق ضرراً بالصحة أيضاً لأنها تحتوي إلى جانب مادة  النيكوتين المخدرة على مجموعة من المواد السامة والمسرطنة.
يذكر  أنّه يصعب على مدخني السجائر الكهربائية تقييم هذه المخاطر الصحية بصورة  واضحة لأنّ مكوناتها لا تظهر بشكل واضح على غلاف العبوة , كما أنه من غير  المعلوم ما إذا كان الدخان الناتج عنها خطيراً أم لا. 
--  
اللهم توب علينا وغفر لنا وارحمنا
اللهم احرم كل مدخا من هذا البلاء

----------


## امير الصمت

اللهم توب علينا وغفر لنا وارحمنا
اللهم احرم كل مدخا من هذا البلاء 
امين يارب العالمين

----------


## mohamed73

اللهم توب علينا وغفر لنا وارحمنا
اللهم احرم كل مدخا من هذا البلاء 
امين يارب العالمين

----------

